# Plasser & Theurer 09-3x Kibri 16090 Track Maintenance Machine



## AyalaBotto (Oct 27, 2010)

Hi,

Another recently finished project: Plasser & Theurer 09-3x from COMSA - Kibri 16090:










































































Thanks.
Regards,
Ayala Botto


----------

